
WikiLeaks Nominated for Nobel Peace Prize - corq
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/wikileaks_nominated_for_nobel_peace_prize.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d49c5e29349c989%2C0
======
austinB
I'm beginning to loose faith in the Nobel selection committee. If the goal was
to award/recognize the positive impact the internet has had on speech,
communication, and reporting such it's role in Egypt this last week then I'd
be all for it. - "That's an indication not just of the importance of the
whistleblower website itself, but also of the role of the Internet in social
change and social justice movements - as tools for communication,
collaboration, and mobilization." - But nominating arguably one of the most
inflammatory sites on the internet is not good way to recognize those
advances.

